# Help me with a little SVR info.



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2010)

We had a couple of threads going today about SVR, and I always get confused about the different phases and how they work.  Please help me put together some info. for the sticky.

I'll start:

Falls - 
True fixed week at home resort
True fixed week when deposited with II
Check-in - Sunday only
Units size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Cascades -
Fixed/float at home resort - reserve your fixed week up until 10 mos, and then it converts to a floating week.  
Floating week when deposited with II
Unit sizes - 2 bdm. L/O, Dedicated 2 bdm., 1 Bdm. Prem.(855 Sq. ft.), 1 bdm. (482 sq. ft.) 1 Bdm. (471 sq. ft.)
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (3, 7, and 6 bldgs)

Lakes
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 5, and 3 bldgs)
Unit sizes - 2 Bdm. L/O, dedicated 2 bdm., 1 bdm. premium, 1 bdm.

Fountains I
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (16, 10, and 15 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Fountains II
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 14, and 5 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm. 

Springs
True fixed week at home resort
True fixed week when deposited with II
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 7, and 8 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Spas
Check-in - Friday

Courts
Check-in - Saturday

Palms
Check-in - Fri., Sat., Sun


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

Cascades:

If you're an owner at SVR:
- you book in your owned season at your season-specific SO rate (Platinum = higher rates, Gold Plus = lower rates)
- you book the rest of the year in Gold Select at a blended SO rate (bad deal for Platinum owners booking in Gold Plus season, good deal in the other direction)
- fixed week owners have priority for that specific week ("Home Resort Priority Period") months 12-10, floating week owners are first-come, first-served
- owner weeks all float ("Home Resort Float Period") months 10-8

If you're not an owner at SVR:
- you can book in to 2 seasons with different SO rates (Platinum = higher rates, Gold Plus = lower rates)

Not sure about check-in dates, etc


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Cascades:
> 
> If you're an owner at SVR:
> - you book in your owned season at your season-specific SO rate (Platinum = higher rates, Gold Plus = lower rates)
> - you book the rest of the year in Gold Select at a blended SO rate (bad deal for Platinum owners booking in Gold Plus season, good deal in the other direction)



So, there are 2 seasons for Cascade owners using their home resort - not just exchangers trading in.

When deposited with II, do Plat and Gold Plus weeks get different trading designations?



> - fixed week owners have priority for that specific week ("Home Resort Priority Period") months 12-10, floating week owners are first-come, first-served
> - owner weeks all float ("Home Resort Float Period") months 10-8



Are ALL Cascade deeded fixed/float? (as described above.)

That's what I thought I remembered, but I got a bit confused in the threads where we were discussing it.  Thanks!  I will put it in the sticky so I have something to refer to in the future!


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Checkin Days*

Checkin days; from SVR map with quantity of buildings designated for each day:
Falls - Sunday (all bldgs)
Cascades - Fri, Sat, Sun, (3, 7, and 6 bldgs)
Lakes - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 5, and 3 bldgs)
Fountains I - Fri, Sat, Sun, (16, 10, and 15 bldgs)
Fountains II - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 14, and 5 bldgs)
Springs - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 7, and 8 bldgs)

Other non-SVN sections: 

Spas - Friday
Courts - Saturday
Palms -Fri, Sat, Sun


----------



## grgs (Jul 26, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Cascades:
> 
> If you're an owner at SVR:
> - you book in your owned season at your season-specific SO rate (Platinum = higher rates, Gold Plus = lower rates)
> - you book the rest of the year in Gold Select at a blended SO rate (bad deal for Platinum owners booking in Gold Plus season, good deal in the other direction)



I don't believe this is true.  I believe Cascades was sold as 1-52 float.  A Cascades owner reserving at Cascades (and I think Lakes as well), can reserve any week, and you do not use SOs.

Mystarcentral says this:

_Q:   How can I determine what Season I own in the Lakes or Cascades phase of Sheraton Vistana Resort?  

A:   *All weeks are grouped into the same Season in Lakes and Cascades at Sheraton Vistana Resort. *To see which week number is on your deed, please select "My Information" from the top navigation bar of this website, and then select "What I Own." _ 


The two different seasons were added later to make SVR consistent with Sheraton Vistana Villages. 



YYJMSP said:


> - fixed week owners have priority for that specific week ("Home Resort Priority Period") months 12-10, floating week owners are first-come, first-served
> - owner weeks all float ("Home Resort Float Period") months 10-8



Based on my checking in with other Cascades owners, I think all weeks may have been sold as "sort of fixed" with _supposed_ right to your deeded week between months 12-10.  I say "supposed" because any owner can book any week 12 mos. out.  When I called Starwood to ask about this, they indicated that they don't really automatically reserve your deeded week at 12 mos. out.  So it would be possible, however unlikely, that you could get shut out of your deeded week before 10 mos. out.

There may be some true fixed weeks in the Cascades phase, but I'm not sure about that.

Glorian


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> When deposited with II, do Plat and Gold Plus weeks get different trading designations?



My Platinum shows up as "Sheraton Vistana Resort Gold Select VI2" -- I'm pretty sure that they're all converted to the 1-52 floating in the blended season by the time they're sent to II.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

grgs said:


> Based on my checking in with other Cascades owners, I think all weeks may have been sold as "sort of fixed" with _supposed_ right to your deeded week between months 12-10.  I say "supposed" because any owner can book any week 12 mos. out.  When I called Starwood to ask about this, they indicated that they don't really automatically reserve your deeded week at 12 mos. out.  So it would be possible, however unlikely, that you could get shut out of your deeded week before 10 mos. out.



The "fixed" week is not automatic (like the Christmas/New Years premium weeks) -- you have to book it at 12-10 months out.  My understanding is that you're guaranteed your week if you book within that time period.

Not sure how SVO would address the week not being available because of other bookings...


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

grgs said:


> I don't believe this is true.  I believe Cascades was sold as 1-52 float.  A Cascades owner reserving at Cascades (and I think Lakes as well), can reserve any week, and you do not use SOs.



As a fixed week owner, I can book week 34 at 12-10 months out.  SO's do not come in to play, as this is a "Home Resort" booking.

If I don't exercise this right, my ownership turns in to a floating week.

Then as a floating week SVR owner, after they blended the seasons in to a single Gold Select 1-52, I can now book any week at 12-3 months out.    SO's do not come in to play, as this is a "Home Resort" booking.  Previously, as a Platinum season owner, I could only book in Platinum season at 12-8 months out -- after that, I could have booked the Gold Plus season using less SO's than my Platinum season allotment.  This is no longer the case -- this change was to the benefit of Gold Plus owners (you now book what used to be a Platinum week for "less") and to the detriment of Platinum owners (you now book what used to be a Gold Plus week for "more").

As a non-SVR owner, I can book in either Platinum or Gold Plus season using different amounts of SO's at 8-3 months out.  This is different than how SVR owners book during this period, and I think unfair to SVR owners who bought Platinum season.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> So, there are 2 seasons for Cascade owners using their home resort - not just exchangers trading in.



Other way around.

SVR owners now have a single blended Gold Select season, to the detriment of those who owned Platinum season vs. Gold Plus season.

Non-SVR owners (i.e. trading in via SO's) still see Platinum and Gold Plus seasons.

Non-SVN owners (i.e. trading via II, etc) see the single blended Gold Select season.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

*Cascades season notes from SVO conversations*

Here's a few excerpts from emails to SVO about the implementation of the blended Gold Plus season for SVR owners:

_As an owner at The Sheraton Vistana Resort you can now book a reservation for the same amount of StarOptions regardless of the week and phase you choose to travel in.  Although some weeks require less StarOptions for other owners, depending on the season, you have the benefit of being able to book these weeks as early as 12 months in advance, when other owners can book them eight months or less from the arrival date.  Please take into consideration that you are paying less StarOptions when traveling during higher demanded dates than other owners who do not own at The Sheraton Vistana Resort.  We would also like to remind you that owners at The Sheraton Vistana Resort now have more StarOptions to travel within the network than they did before the refurbishment projects began.  This will allow you to book more nights or a larger villa at a different resort than perhaps you could not have booked before. _ 

_It is true that non-Owners can reserve the Sheraton Vistana Resort at the lower season when booking the Gold Plus seasoned weeks. The opposite is that Owner at the Sheraton Vistana Resort can reserve into the Platinum weeks at a lower StarOptions requirement. For owners at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, we had to blend all 52 weeks together and get an average StarOptions that applies to Owners Only. This was needed because each phase was sold with different seasons._

I asked how they could determine which SO's were used to book at SVR for those who owned there and other properties (i.e. doesn't everything just go in to a great big pool of SO's from multiple ownerships?), since SO's from a non-SVR property can book in to the Gold Plus season for less.  I didn't get a response to that part of the inquiry...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm starting to understand, why I don't understand!  :rofl: 

Starwood made a mess with this!


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I'm starting to understand, why I don't understand!  :rofl:
> 
> Starwood made a mess with this!



Too many rules for too many usage scenarios...


----------



## bm408 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread! SVR IS CONFUSING!  I don't know if I'm happy with the option I have available or to keep looking....   SVR needs it's own primer  

(And yes I LOVE emoticons  )


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 27, 2010)

grgs said:


> A Cascades owner reserving at Cascades (and I think Lakes as well), can reserve any week, and you do not use SOs.



Just when you thought it wasn't confusing enough  

Do you know if the "Vistana Vacation Club" stuff still applies?  Or is that only if the SVR unit isn't participating in SVN (i.e. without SO's)?

There's mention in one of the user guides of trading between SVR Cascades, SVR Lakes, and Sheraton PGA with a different set of internal rules, and split week (3 or 4 night) reservations with a whole whack of restrictions.


----------



## grgs (Jul 27, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Do you know if the "Vistana Vacation Club" stuff still applies?  Or is that only if the SVR unit isn't participating in SVN (i.e. without SO's)?
> 
> There's mention in one of the user guides of trading between SVR Cascades, SVR Lakes, and Sheraton PGA with a different set of internal rules, and split week (3 or 4 night) reservations with a whole whack of restrictions.



I don't know for sure, but when I go to the "using my ownership" section in mystarcentral, the Vistana Vacation Club User Guide is still there which lists the mini-system of Cascades, Lakes, & PGA.  The split week usage is also listed.  My week is not in SVN.

Glorian


----------



## NJDave (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a list of projected completion dates for refurbishment from the Starwood Sticky Page:

Fountains I - Aug. 2008
Fountains II - Feb. 2009
Falls - May 2009
Springs - June 2009
Cascades - May 2010
Courts - Aug. 2010
Spas - Jan. 2011


I don't see Palms listed.  Does this mean that Palms did not have a special assessment yet?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2010)

I am reviving this thread in hope of getting a little more info.  Please post if you know for sure if these phases are:

true fixed
fixed/floating
floating

Falls -
True fixed week at home resort
True fixed week when deposited with II
Sunday check-in
Units size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Cascades -
Fixed/float at home resort - reserve your fixed week up until 10 mos, and then it converts to a floating week.
Floating week when deposited with II
Unit sizes - 2 bdm. L/O, Dedicated 2 bdm., 1 Bdm. Prem.(855 Sq. ft.), 1 bdm. (482 sq. ft.) 1 Bdm. (471 sq. ft.)
Check in day(s)?

Lakes
Unit sizes - 2 Bdm. L/O, dedicated 2 bdm., 1 bdm. premium, 1 bdm.

Fountains I
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Fountains II
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Springs
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Spas

Courts

Palms


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Springs has dedicated 2-BR units only, true fixed weeks.  The one I have is a Saturday check-in, but I can't swear they all are.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2010)

Updated - but still looking for more info. -

Falls - 
True fixed week at home resort
True fixed week when deposited with II
Check-in - Sunday only
Units size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Cascades -
Fixed/float at home resort - reserve your fixed week up until 10 mos, and then it converts to a floating week.  
Floating week when deposited with II
Unit sizes - 2 bdm. L/O, Dedicated 2 bdm., 1 Bdm. Prem.(855 Sq. ft.), 1 bdm. (482 sq. ft.) 1 Bdm. (471 sq. ft.)
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (3, 7, and 6 bldgs)

Lakes
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 5, and 3 bldgs)
Unit sizes - 2 Bdm. L/O, dedicated 2 bdm., 1 bdm. premium, 1 bdm.

Fountains I
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (16, 10, and 15 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Fountains II
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 14, and 5 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm. 

Springs
True fixed week at home resort
True fixed week when deposited with II
Check-in - Fri, Sat, Sun, (2, 7, and 8 bldgs)
Unit size - Dedicated 2 bdm.

Spas
Check-in - Friday

Courts
Check-in - Saturday

Palms
Check-in - Fri., Sat., Sun


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Fourntains I and II are a little complicated.

All sold as floating weeks with 2 original seasons, Prime and High.

Some members joined SVN after renovations and the seasons were changed to more closely allign with SVV seasons (Prime = 6-17, 23-34, 39-47, 51-52; High = all other weeks).

If never converted to SVN, or purchased in resale market after conversion to SVN, I would think the seasons would revert back to the original seasons as the week would go back to non-SVN status.

Does anyone know what the original seasons were?

Hope this makes sense!

Don't know check-in dates but it's a large section -- probably includes all three check-in dates.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Courts*

True fixed weeks (at least ours is, and any neighbors I have talked to). Assume same "true fixed" on II; we exchange on RCI. 

50% 2 BR Loft units (HOA calls Townhouse); 2 storey units on 2nd and 3rd floor, loft easily serves as third bedroom.  Sleeps 8/6 (IMO, or 8/4 depending on how you treat loft).  Actually if they added a 10 feet of half wall and a door, we could call these 3 BR units and probably increase our resale price from $1 to $1.50.  
50% 2 BR lower units (HOA calls Villas).  True 2 BR single level on ground floor. Sleeps 6/4.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Denise -

Came across an "established check-in days table" on mystarcentral.

Cascades, Fountains I, Palms, Springs - Fri / Sat / Sun

Lakes - Fri / Sat / Sun with note that says "No Sunday check-in for one-br villas"

Fountains II - Sat / Sun

Spas - Fri

Falls - Sun

Note: Courts was not listed


----------



## arma (Sep 18, 2010)

*Fountains I and II*

We just came back from a stay in SVR staying in Foountains II.  The Fountains 2BR units are slightly larger than Lakes and Cascades 2BR.
Fountains Buildings don't have elevators where the equivanelt multi-story units in the Lakes and Cascades do.

The only relevant difference between in a Fountains I v II is that in the I the whirlpool bath is in the master ensiute bathroom and in Fountains II it is in bedroom area.

Both Fountains I and II have Fri, Sat and Sun check.
SVR has allocated certain buildings for each check-in day.  All the buildings closest to the main pool are Friday check-in.  These are colour coded on the Resort Map:  Brown = Friday, Blue = Sat, Green = Sunday.   If you check in on a Saturday and a room is free is a Friday check-in building they will give it to you.

I don't mind that the weeks are now blended; makes for easy planning and booking.  It did peanilise me when trading within the SVO Network but that really depends on when and where.  For SVR the unit season still makes a difference for Starwood Hotel Starpoint value allocated.

By the way this is my first post - I have got a lot of benefit from other TUG posts - I hope this adds something.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2010)

What areas of Vistana are not yet remodeled?  I considered Vistana for a future trip but may just book Vistana Villages instead.


----------



## arma (Sep 18, 2010)

The Fountains and Lakes area all refurbishments are complete and I think that is the case for all other areas as well.  They are replacing the roofs in the Fountains area at the present time.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 18, 2010)

arma said:


> ...Both Fountains I and II have Fri, Sat and Sun check ...



Welcome!  Thanks for the color coding - I've never noticed that before.

You probably have newer info but the chart on mystarcentral shows a difference in check-in days between I and II.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Sep 18, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Fourntains I and II are a little complicated.
> 
> All sold as floating weeks with 2 original seasons, Prime and High.
> 
> ...



The original Prime Weeks are: 5-35, 40-47, 50-52 and all others are High weeks.   I own a re-sale Fountain I week and not part of SVN so the original weeks still apply to me.  From Owner Services FAQ:

"Prime Time Season Week owners wishing to reserve a High Time Season Week can make a reservation request within 60 days of the desired occupancy date. There is no fee for a season downgrade.

High Time Season Week owners wishing to reserve a Prime Time Season Week, pay a season upgrade fee per day for each unit week night reserved and the reservation request may be made only within 60 days of the desired occupancy date."


When I spoke to Owner Services back in April, they told me that the Vistana Vacation Club program was still applicable for Fountains I.   I have exchanged my week every year since I bought it, but should I choose to use it, I am able to either book a week at SVR, or Vistana Beach Club or split the 7 days between both resorts.


----------

